# Solution Analyzer



## jonek (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey there!

Some of you may have heard of my *Reconstructions* app, I extracted the core logic into an NPM package: *solution-analyzer*. It offers a minimalistic API for turning solution moves into a reconstruction tree.

Hopefully that proves useful for someone


----------



## pjk (Aug 30, 2018)

jonek said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Some of you may have heard of my *Reconstructions* app, I extracted the core logic into an NPM package: *solution-analyzer*. It offers a minimalistic API for turning solution moves into a reconstruction tree.
> 
> Hopefully that proves useful for someone


How does it work? I entered in a scramble, and a solution, and the "done" button remained greyed out.


----------



## jonek (Aug 30, 2018)

pjk said:


> How does it work? I entered in a scramble, and a solution, and the "done" button remained greyed out.


Well, most likely there's something wrong with the solution. The image is a preview of the cube after applying the scramble and the solution, so if everything is alright, you should see a solved cube.


----------



## pjk (Aug 31, 2018)

jonek said:


> Well, most likely there's something wrong with the solution. The image is a preview of the cube after applying the scramble and the solution, so if everything is alright, you should see a solved cube.


Looks great - nice easy way to share reconstructions. This site, http://www.cubesolv.es/, has a nice database of reconstructions. I was going to propose to have a database of reconstructions, but perhaps allowing users to share their reconstructions to cubesolv.es would be a nice feature.


----------



## jonek (Sep 1, 2018)

pjk said:


> Looks great - nice easy way to share reconstructions. This site, http://www.cubesolv.es/, has a nice database of reconstructions. I was going to propose to have a database of reconstructions, but perhaps allowing users to share their reconstructions to cubesolv.es would be a nice feature.


I know about this website, but as far as I know it doesn't offer any kind of API for publishing reconstructions.


----------

